# Demessieux 'Lumière'‏



## Catharsis (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for the score for the piece by Jeanne Demessieux entitled 'Lumière'. Can't find it anywhere. If someone can help I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks in advance!


----------

